# Thoughts on the Mitsubishi Shogun for towing please



## Fiona_C (8 June 2008)

We have been looking at the shogun sport 2.5 diesel today and are 99% sure we are going to go ahead and buy it. 
But, wanted to pick your experienced brains prior to making the decision.  So anyone who uses one for towing with, how do you find it?  Any flaws? Pro's/cons?  

Thank you


----------



## galaxy (8 June 2008)

Love mine.  Never felt like it has struggled and has always felt very stable.  However mine is a 2.8l (LWB).  Very reliable.


----------



## star (8 June 2008)

apparantly it's towing capacity is 2.8tonnes so i would say it should make a fab towing vehicle and that capacity allows you to tow any of the standard 2 horse trailers with 2 big beasties on board - definitely one of the more suitable choices!


----------



## scotsmare (8 June 2008)

I have one and I love love love love love it!!!


----------



## MizElz (8 June 2008)

We have one and have had no problems at all with it - you dont even know you've got a trailer on!


----------



## Lou23 (9 June 2008)

We hace a 2.5 diesel shogun sport LWB and its towing capacity is 3500 ton and i have no problem towing at all, you don't know its pulling a trailer most of the time also has large boot so great for your tack. I wouldn't swap mine


----------



## Fiona_C (9 June 2008)

Thank you all  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  max towing is 2800kg on this one.  But still should be sufficient for what we need.


----------



## pinktiger (9 June 2008)

i used a challenger sport to tow with and it was fantastic never towed with anything as good since!!!!


----------



## michb52 (9 June 2008)

I have one and love it! Tows my two no sweat!


----------

